# Bobcat??



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like one to me, no neighbor cats Have this color (they are tan&white.... black and white) with tails


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sure looks like it


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

got my vote...bobcat.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You didn't get his name ?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think his name is Roberto Gato .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Carpn said:


> I think his name is Roberto Gato .


Hey ain’t you turkey hunting today??


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

His name is Bob.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If it roars that’s my cat!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Black on the back of ears & tip of tail say bobcat to me also.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Speaking of bob cats. I just seen a video last night of a lady that got attacked by one


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Did you "boop" it on the nose? Yes looks like a Bobcat. O and btw ..lol.... Time to take down the candy canes friend! ...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea yea been a while since I've been there , they are unplugged..... still like the lights on the porch, just enough to see both on the porch and not blinding to see in the woods , forgot to unplug the timer last trip down
It's on my list, just not at the top


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

ironman172 said:


> Yea yea been a while since I've been there , they are unplugged..... still like the lights on the porch, just enough to see both on the porch and not blinding to see in the woods , forgot to unplug the timer last trip down
> It's on my list, just not at the top


It's all good 😆 I can understand


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Approximate location?


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

jackal_727 said:


> View attachment 469483


ok then what are most named?


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

That would be 'Rufus'.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Or Mr !


----------

